

Show HN: ChromeGP - secure PGP inside Chrome browser - runn1ng
https://cryptoparty.cz/ChromeGP/

======
runn1ng
Most credit's shouldn't go to me, but rather to

<http://www.mailvelope.com/>

and

<http://openpgpjs.org/>

